# Tripped The Main Breaker 2x Last Weekend



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Last weekend while camping, the main breaker in the camper tripped twice. Here is the scenario of what was on in the camper at the time.

1st Trip

A ton of lights, the a/c, a 12 inch fan, a television, the electric water heater and when the microwave was cut on the breaker tripped about half way through the popcorn.

2nd Trip

After the first time, we cut off most of the lights, cut the fan off and left everything else on and it tripped again.

I didn't consider it until just now, but the use of the water heater, a/c and microwave was probably just too much for the system. But you electrical gurus no better than I do so please assist me with this one. We were able to cut the a/c off and the microwave worked without issue. This has never happened before and we have had those items on before, so that is why it struck my wife and I as odd that it happened this time.

As always, thanks for your help!

Jason


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

First of all, it is possible to overload the 30 amp service if too many things are running simultaneously. But, if you ran the same things at other campgrounds with no breaker trip, it may be that the CG had low voltage issues. From all I have heard, this is a fairly common thing. When voltage drops, amperage increases under the same load. When voltage gets too low, bad things happen to many electrical devices/equipment. There is equipment available to check CG power. Here is a link for one such device...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...55&skunum=16036

I haven't made this purchase, but since I will be driving to our local Camping World, I might get one. Hope this helps. I'm sure that others will chime in with their experiences too.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First time I have been mentioned by name in a Topic!! shy

Cookie covered it. But since I am writing I will add a few points.

The total electrical load from the trailer exceeds the 30 amp service to the trailer even with 120 vac. That said it is even worse when everyone in the campground is running their AC and all of their electrical stuff as that will drop the voltage in the campground and the farther you are from the transformer the worse it gets.

Check your voltage at a peak time like 5 to 6 pm on Friday and if the voltage is below 110 you need to really consider not running your AC or Micro. The water heater and fridge dont really care if the voltage is a little low they just will not work as well. The AC and Microwave can be badly damaged by low voltage. Avoid using extension cords. Avoid using the 30 amp to 15 amp adapter.

Help out your trailer by running the water heater on gas and even the fridge on gas. They will both work better on gas.

One thing you can also do that is very helpful is to get a 50 amp plug to 30 amp plug adapter. Very few people use the 50 amp service in the campground (unless it is full of a bunch of Class A rigs) and the voltage will be more stable on it. You are still protected in the trailer with your 30 amp breaker so don't worry about getting too much power.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here are a couple other thoughts. The campground itself may not be delivering the full power you need, I was reading that many are having problems with this. So as already mentioned switch things to gas, avoid using a bunch of 12v appliances since your convert will kick in and if you can fully charge your batteries at home before you go so your converter/charger isn't trying to charge the batteries. Sometimes you can also plug in your 30amp plug and a 110v plug to use for things like your fridge. You said main breaker so I'll assume you meant the campground breaker. If that is the case talk to some other campers, you may find they have the same problem and then you'll know if it was you or the campground.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

When we arrived at our site in New Mexico over the 4th the 30 AMP service was not working (the switch would not stay on). So I got the 20 AMP adapter out and plugged in there. It was about 98 degrees outside, so we were in a hurry to start the a/c. I also told my wife to start the water heater on electric, and the fridge automatically switched to electric when shore power was encountered.

Didn't take 3 minutes for the a/c to cut off. So we switched the fridge and water heater to gas and reset the breaker box switch. A/C came back on, and we were golden for the night.

30 AMP service was restored the next day, so we went back to all electric for the rest of the trip.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I tripped the outside breaker twice while at the Bishop, CA park, but that's the only time I have had a problem. This topic does remind me, however, that I still need to get a handful of spare fuses for inside my rig. I know someday I will need them and probably at the most inconvenient time possible. Anyone know what a good startup kit of fuses would be composed of? Andy? (hey, that's the 2nd time Andy!)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

V,

I bought a fuse kit at walmart that has a handful of each size fuse, a tester and a puller in a plastic case.

What do you think Andy?







(third time)

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You guys are killing me. shy

Wally World works as does most auto parts stores for getting a fuse kit. I just bought a box of 15 and 20 amp blade type fuses for the main DC distribution center and a box or 3 and 5 amp cartridge (small glass) fuses for the fridge. Since the kits do not normally have both types in the same kit.

I have not purchased any spares for the reverse polarity fuses yet but will in the near future.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry Andy for calling you out like this, but, no offense to anyone else, you seem to have a very strong knowledge of all the electrical 'stuff' and I respect your advice.

Just as a side note, when I am saying "Main" breaker, I am referring to the breaker inside the trailer that is labeled as "Main", not the breaker at the campground box. Does this change any of your advice?

Vdub, I'm with you, I need to get my butt to Wally World and get some spare fuses. The first thing I thought of when the power went off was that a fuse was blown and I did not have any spares.

Andy, you should be the moderator of the yet-to-be-created, Electrical forum!! (read subtle hint) I hope it doesn't bother you that I mentioned you by name, if so I apologize, but I think I speak for many that recognize your electrical abilities when I say thanks for all your help. I learn a lot from your response to postings of this nature.

Thanks for all your help, everybody!!!

I love our Outbacker community!!!

Jason


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure Andy(fourth time) already knows this, But....
While unlikely, it is possible to have a circuit breaker simply go bad and trip prematurely. I would watch the campground voltage with a good digital volt meter.
As a last resort, you can change the breaker as they only cost 6 or 8 bucks.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Microwaves...A/C...Tv's...

You people don't dry camp do you! :0


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I consider "roughing it" as having to pay $2 per day for cable tv.

Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't have my manuals or 5 with me, but it seems to me there was one or two larger fuses in odd places somewhere on the rig. Maybe 30 amp or so, but I can't recall. Anyone know for sure? I hope I'm not hijacking this thread -- we're sort of still on topic... well maybe not....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> I don't have my manuals or 5 with me, but it seems to me there was one or two larger fuses in odd places somewhere on the rig.Â Maybe 30 amp or so, but I can't recall.Â Anyone know for sure?Â I hope I'm not hijacking this thread -- we're sort of still on topic...Â well maybe not....
> [snapback]43834[/snapback]​


There are the fuses inside the conveter: all 15 amp in mine with two 30 amp for reverse polarity protection. I think the bigger rigs have some 20 amp ones as well.
The are two inside the rear of the fridge: a 3 amp and a 5 amp.
If you have the jenson stereo, there is one inside it: not sure on the size.

The only others I can think of that you may have are for the slide operation, But I cant really help you much on that.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

We had the same thing happen to us this past week. The magic combination seemed to be the A/C, Hot Water heater and microwave. After the second trip of the main breaker (inside, as Jason stated), we switched the water heater to gas, and were able to finish using the microwave.

Hadn't thought about the low voltage issue with the campground being the cause. I guess I find some comfort in the fact that it looks like there is _not_ a problem with my trailer.

*Vdub* - as for your question, the only fuse that I am aware of that is not in the main panel under the pantry is the in-line fuse from the battery to the front landing gear. Is that what you're thinking of?

Happy Camping!
- Roger


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, that's it! And, I think it is a strange one. Believe I'll pick up my rig from the dealer Friday, so I'll look at it and get a spare. Thanks!


----------

